# Swap sram 11-32 10 speed cassette for a closer ratio



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2011)

I have got a new bike that came with sram apex groupset and a 11-32 10 speed sram cassette.

It has only done 60 miles so it is brand new.

I found the range way to much so i would like to swap it for a new cassette with a closer ratio, preferably 12-27 or 11-28 if anyone has something like that?


----------

